# pittman arm stuck



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello All,
I need help getting my pittman arm back on the sector shaft of my Kubota L245F
I can get if halfway but no more. Yhe alignment marks line up as they should but it will not go all the way on the sector shaft.
I have beat the heck out of it with a sledge hammer and I am afraid I will break something.
What does it take to get it back together.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

estodd,

It's been my experience that the slightest burr on either the shaft or pitman bore will create hours of frustration.

What I usually do is use fine Emery cloth (180 grit) and 'Shoe Shine' the shaft thoroughly and until it's brightly polished. I then use a piece of All-Thread that's split at the end so it will accommodate a few wraps of the same emery cloth. Using a drill, clean and polish the bore of the pitman arm....and finally, use a fine, small flat file to clean the guide key-way on the pitman arm AND the shaft.

Nine times out of ten, the additional work pays off and the assembly goes together.

Shartel


----------

